# bank account



## thaddeus.fernandes (Mar 9, 2016)

Im in Dubai will be moving to berlin by July 2107. Can i open a bank account while I'm still in Dubai


----------



## beppi (Jun 10, 2013)

I cannot foresee the legal situation in 2107, so I answer about now:
To open a German bank account, you need a regiustered address in Germany. Thus you can only do this after arrival and registration.


----------



## Keltenstrasse (Oct 16, 2017)

What proof of residence is required? I haven't had any utility bills yet and need a German account asap.


----------



## Nononymous (Jul 12, 2011)

Keltenstrasse said:


> What proof of residence is required? I haven't had any utility bills yet and need a German account asap.


Use your Anmeldebestätigung.


----------

